# Bailey - 8 week training with a super trainer/behaviorist



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello All,

Since I posted previously regarding Bailey and his aggression/bite issues ( http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...gressive-gsd-4-years-old-pedigree-posted.html) I thought I would start a new thread updating weekly how his training is going and what I am learning. My hope is to educate, and give a perceptive from a non-professional dog person. Let me first say that if your dog is showing signs of aggression be responsible and contact a good trainer and/or behaviorist before you have serious problem.

Bailey has been in and out of different training classes to learn obedience commands which he has learned. What is missing is that he doesn’t respect me (that was a HUGE shock to me), so that is my goal with this 8 week class. If I can get his focus and respect then I will have more control in turn making for a safer and happier dog and human. He will always have the tendency for aggression but I have the responsibility of not putting him in a situation where he can be aggressive.

Initially I thought I could not afford to have a trainer come out, and reading more books is all I needed, but the truth is I could not afford not to have a trainer and books can take you just so far.

Monday night was Class 1 – Focus: My understanding is without focus other commands are useless. To do the focus exercises every time Bailey looks at me I say good and Bailey has to come to me for the reward i.e. liver. I do this exercise with him on a leash, standing or sitting. 

I can see the use of this exercise and I am looking forward to learning more.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:thumbup: Good for you for recognizing there was a problem and taking steps to get it under control! I look forward to your updates.

Are you using a clicker or just a verbal marker?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

GSDLove said:


> He will always have the tendency for aggression but I have the responsibility of not putting him in a situation where he can be aggressive.


And despite all the controversy generated by the pedigree thread... we ALL have the responsibility because we all have GSD, no Labrador retrievers and ALL of our dogs have (or should have) a tendency to aggression, some more than others.

I don't see it as making our dogs un-aggressive as much as showing them where and how aggression is appropriate in some context or others, and where to become a better leader, as opposite at "training the dog" is twice as important

:thumbup: to you, congratulations and thanks for this thread.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Congratulations for being a responsible owner, realizing you have issues and trying work with your dog! you have taken the first step, its a long process and please expect there will be some frustrating times and some possible set backs............you are learning how to be a leader and how to handle your dog in situations watching the signals etc.............keep up the good work! its something to be very proud of and you will become a more confident owner in doing do, and your dog will also become more confident and more attuned to you!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I hope you update often! I think what you are doing is wonderful, and I loved how you concluded that you couldn't afford not to have a trainer!

Good job!
Sheilah


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Sheilah...having a _good_ trainer to help you will pay for itself over and over. I look forward to reading your progress updates!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad you are getting professional help.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I thought I had Stosh pretty well trained and under control until we started herding lessons. I was so confident that he would listen to me and do what I asked...HA! Once he had the opportunity to do what he wanted he completely blew me off. Now I'm doing what you are, getting back to basics and taking the steps I should have taken before I forged ahead to something else. Thanks for the post, I also am looking forward to reading more.


----------



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

Monday, September 19 was class number 2.

We are continuing to work on Bailey's focus and my poor timing. I am learning that I am to fast in working with Bailey, and that is confusing to him.

German Shepherds are amazing learners. Bailey has had 4 years of mistakes in training from me and with the correct training tools he is making great progress.

My number one goal is to have 100% focus on me and recall. I now have hope that we will accomplish it. 

Another thing I need to work on per the training is my trust in Bailey. Every time Bailey and I past him I would tighten up on the leash and my body, dogs pick up on that.

I can't wait for week 3. 

Mary


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm so glad things are going well. I know it was my rescue who got me into training, because she was too much for me to handle at the time. I couldn't believe how much her behaviour and our relationship improved once I was taught how to communicate with her clearly, and started to understand more about shaping and rewarding behaviours that I want! Sounds like you got a super trainer to work with too, congrats!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Mary, what kind of exercise are you doing to work on focus?


----------



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

For the focus exercise I have a treat in my hand at lower tummy level. I walk backwards each time Bailey takes a step towards me I say yes in a calm tone which tells him to continue what he is doing. After I have backed up several steps I say done in a happy tone which tells him he is done and he can come and get his reward. Or I tell him to sit or down, the moment his butt or elbows touch the ground I say yes, in a calm voice, and continue the yes until I say done. Also if during this time he starts to get up I say no, if he breaks to sit or down I repeat the command. If he looks away during this exercise I stop saying yes, and start the yes again when his focus return to me I start with he yes again.

I have been doing this for 2 weeks and I can see much improvement.

Mary


----------



## BlackCat (Sep 22, 2011)

It sounds like you are doing really well with Bailey. When you're done, want to come help me with Bay and Kyrie?


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

Great news. We're excited to hear things are going well. We're seeing great results with our rescue with the same trainer. Keep up the good work.
YES!


----------



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

*Week 3 Training Class*

Hi all,

Tonight was week 3 of training, missed last week because I was on vacation.

I am feeling very proud of Bailey tonight, no matter how I mess up he does his best for me. 

Tonight we covered several new things, teaching Bailey not to go out the front door until I give the command, and the proper way to heal and to hold the treat during the heal exercise. All this ties into getting Bailey to focus on me.

It goes like this: To teach him not to go out the door until I give the command is to teach him about surfaces, i.e. the mat outside my front door. I open the door (Bailey is always on lead) and go through it, if Bailey waits for the done command before crossing the door way onto the mat I give the done command and he can come out, if he move outside onto the mat before the done command I correct him and do it again. 

For the proper heal I put Bailey in a sit next to me on the left side, give heal command, wait a second or to then walk, holding treat between my thumb and first finger, hand is flat, elbow away from my body. Dog's front legs should be even with my left leg and his head is tilting up towards treat in my left hand. As we walk I say "Yes multiple times until I am ready to stop exercise, then I say done and allow Bailey to get the treat from my hand. Repeat, repeat, repeat, and more repeat.

Then we did more focus exercises where I back up (should be a straight line) each time he looks at me I say Yes, which tells him to keep doing what he is doing then I give the done command and he gets his treat.

I know this was only a couple of things to learn but it is such a huge deal to me because I can see there is hope for Bailey that I didn't see several months ago. 

Mary


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Mary, I can't tell you how tickled I am when I read your updates. It is so wonderful (and refreshing) to "read" someone who recognized a problem and then took steps to address it. Your follow through has been inspiring.

Good job for both Bailey AND you!
Sheilah


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> I am feeling very proud of Bailey tonight, no matter how I mess up he does his best for me.


Awesome! Isn't that a nice feeling? Congratulations on your progress and new confidence. (thanks for not giving up on Bailey)


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so happy for you and Bailey that you are seeing progress already! Great work and please keep updating!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also am happy for you and Bailey! It's a really great feeling when things start coming together, proud of you both!!


----------



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

*Week 4 of 8 week training*

Hi all,

Saturday morning was class 4 of training. I am so happy I can hardly contain myself.

Bailey is making great progress, his focus on me and what I am asking has been totally changed. While he as a long way to go he is doing great and is so happy to learn. 

This week class was about FOCUS! We learned two different commands for telling Bailey to come to me. 

One is the HERE command which tells Bailey to come to me and sit directly in front of me. To accomplish this I put Bailey in a Sit or Down. I step back several feet and stop with my hands at my sides. Then I tell Bailey HERE as he comes to me I am telling him YES (which tells him to keep doing what he is doing) when he reaches me I have my hands closed and together in front of me with treats in them. I tell Bailey to sit and rise my hand slightly. The minute Bailey sits I say DONE and he then comes and gets his treat. 

The second command used to have Bailey come to me is what I consider less formal. Bailey is in a Sit or Down and I just call him name when he starts to come to me I tell him Yes, once he reaches me I say Done and reward him.

Also, I learned I am giving ques to Bailey without realizing it such as reaching for the treat before telling him Done. This causes him to break the sit or down before I want him to.

Thank you all for following Bailey's progress. 

I can't suggest strongly enough that if an owner is having behavior problems with there dog, get professional help ASAP.

Mary


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

These updates are great! I think the progress is as much about you as it is Bailey. Your handling shows how far you have come as well as him! Keep up the great work


----------



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

Week 5 of Training - I am so excited about Bailey I can hardly stand it! His focus is improving and he is getting much better responding to me when there is distractions going on. Today we started something new - it is the touch training. 

I have Bailey focus on my right hand with a treat in it as he follows my hand I position it over a turned over plastic horse bowl the minute his paws touch the top of it I say done and reward. He loved this exercise!

The purpose of this is to teach dogs that do Sch to go out and down or return if I understood Al correctly. But in Bailey's case it is teaching him more FOCUS.

Then we did more heeling, and focus while walking.

I have been doing the later for the last two weeks and Al said it showed. 

Mary


----------



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

Bailey Training Update Class 6 of 8: Once again I am so excited about Bailey. We had our 6th training class last Saturday and what a difference 8 weeks (we are making up two missed weeks) make in working with Bailey. Al the trainer even worked Bailey some and was very pleased with him. His heels are getting very good, his focus on me with distractions in much improved as is his downs and sits with distractions.
I have started lessening the food treats given, and started using his ball as a reward. I see a long and happy future with Mr. Bailey. I know he will not be a “people kind of dog” just his family is fine with him.
I would encourage anyone with an aggressive dog to definitely find a trainer and work with them before giving up on their dog. Bailey and I are going to do the next level training with Al in December


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Mary - you are doing an AWESOME job!!!


----------

